# Warm white CFL's



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

How many 27 watt Warm white CFL's should i use for flowering ??? its a small space with white paint around it


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> How many 27 watt Warm white CFL's should i use for flowering ??? its a small space with white paint around it


*How many lumens do those lights put out about 1680 or something? How many plants? *


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

yea i threw away the package that tells but yea i think its around that .. Its one Ak-47 plant ... I should cut the lights to like 6 hours a day right ??? The room is about 5ft high and 3ft long but its really narrow. Thanks for any advice TBG .


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be interested in hearing your replies.  I hope to be where you are in a month or two.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> yea i threw away the package that tells but yea i think its around that .. Its one Ak-47 plant ... I should cut the lights to like 6 hours a day right ??? The room is about 5ft high and 3ft long but its really narrow. Thanks for any advice TBG .


*I would try and get as many of those lights on her as you can. If you are gonna put her in flower you switch to 12 hours of light on and 12 hours of light off.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

yea the more the better right... alright i will put her on 12/12. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> yea the more the better right... alright i will put her on 12/12. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks TBG.


*You got it. The more light you have on her the tighter the buds will be. By the way she looks very healthy and look foward to her beautiful buds.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks alot .. yea i had some problems with her with nute burn and i put her in a bigger pot and she grew alot taller.. the bottom is really bushy but then its kinda of empty in the middle but i just want to see how the smoke is on her so i cant grow some more. thanks again TBG


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

and i heard the AK-47's really fill out when they get into flowering .. well thats what im hoping for anyways haha


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 4, 2007)

You can buy the bigger 42w bulbs that put out 2600 lumens each. It would take less bulbs and less fixtures I think that going with the 27w to get the samw amount of light.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

yea that is true but i cant find those suckers anywhere around where i live ... i was thinkin about gettin them online but i dunno kind of a pain in the neck ..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 4, 2007)

If there is a Home Depot around you, they'll carry them. That's where I bought mine. I'm sure Lowe's carries them too. You can probably call some lighting stores around you also and see if they carry them. Usually they do carry up to the 42-55 range, but usually not bigger than that.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 4, 2007)

id get some 85 watt fluoros. thats what i have. 4200lumens each. id think with some of those youd be beter off then gettin the lil ones you have


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 4, 2007)

yea there is a home depot but they only carry the 27 watt ones


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 7, 2007)

all they have is soft white ,,, cant use them right ????


----------

